# Skimmer?



## Leprichon (Dec 30, 2009)

Id love a recommendation on picking out a Protein Skimmer…Ive done a bit of research and the features Im interested in are: 
•	Enough capability to filter a reef tank of about 100gal (or more is better).
•	External or Free Standing (however Im not interested in a very pressurized system, a unit that can be run after an overflow unit – rather than after a pump).
•	Dry skimming (rather than wet) … 
•	a barb type connection in the drain collection cup (one that can flow accumulating wastes to a separate collection container)…
•	prob either injection, turbo (needle wheel), or a Turbo-Venturi type of skimming…
•	prob under about $300 but the cheaper the better (as long as the majority of the reviews are good)…


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I have a CPR Dual backpack skimmer, and it works great! I got a great deal on it and it was money well spent!


----------

